# سؤال لاصحاب الخبرة ماكينة سحب السلك



## monito (26 مايو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين و الاعضاء وكل من له خبرة في ماكنة سحب السلك...سلك الرباط...الا يبخل علينا بمعلومة و لو صغيرة في هدا المجال......وانا شاكر للجميع​


----------



## monito (27 مايو 2011)

مافيش مساعدة يااهل الخير......................


----------



## حمد المبارك (2 يونيو 2011)

المواد المستخدمة:
1-أسلاك مختلفة الأقطار من الصلب أو النحاس الأحمر أو الألمنيوم .
2-مواسير مناسبة لعملية السحب .
خطوات عملية سحب الأسلاك :
1أخذ طرف السلك المطلوب تخفيض قطره ويدبب ويمرر من داخل ثقب 
 القالب .
2تثبيت السلك باسطوانة السحب .
3ومن خلال دوران اسطوانة السحب يتحرك السلك بداخل ثقب القالب لتتم عملية السحب بقطر السلك المطلوب 


وارجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://arab-training.com/vb/t13692.html

http://www.blogcatalog.com/blogs/wire-drawing-machine


وهذا فيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg42sbyzuqo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## monito (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي حمد على هدا الرد ...........وفقك الله


----------

